# Afraid of heights?



## Nicnack (Sep 14, 2008)

I own a "car club" (for lack of a better term) and we had our annual charity event today... afterward we lined our cars up for a photo shoot... and this is what happened.  (i had to climb to the top of a building and bring a ladder with me to get the main shot)  Enjoy!
BTW we call the symbol the "flying m"  its basically a cut up mazda logo... which all the cars in the pics are mazdas.


----------



## j2talc (Sep 15, 2008)

Nice M!


----------



## Mersad (Sep 16, 2008)

Great! How long did it take to set things up?


----------



## Jazz_Blue_3788 (Sep 17, 2008)

this is really neat. A bunch of my friends and I are into VW's and are in a non-car club lol... we just consider each other family - but I think it would be neat for us to do something like this w/the VW symbol. I always like seeing these kinds of shots


----------



## Nicnack (Oct 11, 2008)

sorry it took so long to respond.... i have been very busy with a few weddings and some other side jobs... along with my own full time job and being a mom!  LOL

Mersad... it took about 45 minutes to set up... i stayed on the roof and yelled at everyone where they needed to be... there were a few guys on foot helping guide the drivers into place...

Jazz_Blue_3788... thanks!!!  My boyfriend is BIG into VW as well.... i do a lot of photography for him and his friends when we go to show and stuff on NCDUBS.com


----------



## TUX424 (Oct 11, 2008)

ya mazda
i like the idea of the picture wish i had a car club


----------



## Ryan Sitko (Oct 11, 2008)

Mazda FTW, Thats a neat picture!


----------



## Nicnack (Oct 14, 2008)

LOL well you can always join mine... even though we are based out of NC

www.carolinamazdas.com

Thanks for all the comments everyone!!  it was a really fun picture to create!


----------



## G. Ike (Oct 15, 2008)

Those are some great pictures! It makes me wish my dad bought the Mazda6 we were looking at over our current car.


----------



## DannyB (Oct 15, 2008)

I kno I have seen a couple of those around.  Nice set-up!


----------



## Wynner3 (Oct 18, 2008)

That's awesome! I own a 2007 Mazda 3.


----------



## Phazan (Oct 18, 2008)

Did that silver car skid into place?? haha that's intense


----------



## ATXshots (Oct 18, 2008)

That is so cool! I bet you guys had fun


----------



## Nicnack (Oct 18, 2008)

My car is the blue one on the right side... i love my 6

and now that someone mentioned it... i never noticed it looked like the silver 6 skidded into place... he didn't really but it does look like it!  (we were at discount tire in Monroe, NC)

and yes... we had a lot of fun.  We helped raise money for habitat for humanity 

we are heading out to Deal's gap next weekend!  I'll post some shots up from Fontana Dam when I get back


----------



## cherry30 (Oct 24, 2008)

Great idea! I thought it would take at least over an hour to set this up but you said 45 minutes. That is really awesome.


----------



## mrodgers (Oct 27, 2008)

Nicnack said:


> we are heading out to Deal's gap next weekend!  I'll post some shots up from Fontana Dam when I get back


Very jealous!  Though, I think I'd rather be in your 6 at Deal's Gap than in my Mazda Tribute.

These images are great.  Fantastic idea.  If only everything around me wasn't POS Chevy full size pickup trucks....


----------

